# SO! What are you doing now? Life after Lyft and Uber....



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

So what are you doing with yourself now that you're no longer driving for Lyft and Uber?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Doordash, postmates, food delivery. I am also getting local restaurants to warm up to the idea that I am in the area and available when they have that one lunch order and no driver or a catered request. Last night being on call for a pizza place, they had 1 driver, meant that I took the $300 order with a $31 prepaid tip to the bachelor party. Then did doordash the rest of the night and 2 more deliveries for pizza place. I am using an app form that they fill out. Once they fill out the app, it tells me distance to the customer and what time they need it delivered. I follow up with a text to let them know if I can make it. The app on my side shows where the order is going via google maps, so makes routing and running multiple deliveries possible. I find that if I am driving, I am making money now, no looking for rides. Food is predictably busy every day, just don't know which places are going to be busy, that is where the on call comes in handy for the restaurant and the driver. I don't like to sit and wait for orders.


----------



## CigarBoxJimmy (Jan 2, 2017)

One year and one month removed. I miss some of my regulars, but I like the control other opportunities give me to control where I am driving. DD, GH, and the occasional Flex route fill the sideline cash need.

dryverjohn has a good point as well...other one off venues become available as well if you are a little crafty. Just be reliable, and be honest too. Accept and deliver and never overextend yourself if you can't deliver. Better to say no than botch a run.

Other than that I'm doing what I want to do when I want to do it. Rideshare is ok and as a "getby" but I really feel for those that rely on it as a primary source of income.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Food delivery. Ratings and tips are great. Most Costumers are grateful for what you're doing for them. They don't seem to be the Ingrates that have you drive them around.


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

For anyone interested in a job after/during Uber/Lyft, house cleaning pays $25-$50/hr depending on the location.

It's a quick business to start, great hours (no nights/weekends), and you can even give out your business card to pax while driving in your service area.

Once your schedule is full (1 house per day/cleaning every other week/10 clients total/20hrs per week max), you're set.

1. Show up early or on time every time
2. Don't steal
3. Clean

*Congratulations!!! You're now better than 99% of the market.*

Cheers!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Big Wig !!! said:


> Food delivery. Ratings and tips are great. Most Costumers are grateful for what you're doing for them. They don't seem to be the Ingrates that have you drive them around.


Food doesn't report you for smoking weed or driving intoxicated.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Food doesn't report you for smoking weed or driving intoxicated.


Yep, my car hasn't been spotless in months and sometimes I go out without a shower......No one cares as long as you don't spit on their food.



AuxCordBoston said:


> Food doesn't report you for smoking weed or driving intoxicated.


Plus I work locally and can go home and sit and watch TV when it's slow. I run DD/PM/GB all at once.....$30+ a day gas ridesharing compared to up to $10 a day for food delivery.



theLaw said:


> For anyone interested in a job after/during Uber/Lyft, house cleaning pays $25-$50/hr depending on the location.
> 
> It's a quick business to start, great hours (no nights/weekends), and you can even give out your business card to pax while driving in your service area.
> 
> ...


Here in California there are side gigs for everything, even one for walking a clients dog that lets you notify the owner when their dog poops!!!


----------

